# Can any body tell me!



## Kelly Brown (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Im new to the forum- Can you advertise on here? (rabbits for sale, etc?)
Kelly
www.buxtonbunnies.synthasite.com


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

heloo and welcome im not sure u can but im sure someone will be around to answer ur question shortly


----------



## Kelly Brown (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you! I have seen ads on google - relating back to pets forum - but I don't want to go ahead and advertise my bundles then get thrown off - perhaps I could do it in a clever way? Without offending anyone?
Kelly
www.buxtonbunnies.synthasite.com


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Your hutches and runs are horribly small.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Nice rabbits although are your individual 'runs' 4ft by 2ft 

Some of your hutches only look about 4ft too.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> Nice rabbits although are your individual 'runs' 4ft by 2ft
> 
> Some of your hutches only look about 4ft too.


Considering the shed is only 8ft x 6ft, looks like they are only 3ft.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Considering the shed is only 8ft x 6ft, looks like they are only 3ft.


 glad you're good at maths, thats disgustingly small


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Kelly - welcome to the forum, you have some gorgeous bunnies

i believe they have banned advertising on here u need to use Dogs & Puppies - Cats & Kittens - Pets for Sale at Pets4Homes UK which i believe is run by the same people.

I just wondered if u let ur rabbits out for proper run arounds outside of their runs?

I hope u find this forum helpful their is plenty of advice/guidance especially for selling kits


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

heya, you will need to advertise on pets4homes its a great site to advertise.
i see you have been to the tonbridge show, i went to the recent 1 in pets cat. do you know leah? dutch rabbits? she always goes tonbridge and kent shows.

sorry people but show and breeders dont have large set ups, infact this ladies set up is bigger than most ive seen.

anyway kelly welcome to the pet forum x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> heya, you will need to advertise on pets4homes its a great site to advertise.
> i see you have been to the tonbridge show, i went to the recent 1 in pets cat. do you know leah? dutch rabbits? she always goes tonbridge and kent shows.
> 
> sorry people but show and breeders dont have large set ups, infact this ladies set up is bigger than most ive seen.
> ...


That doesnt make it ok!!!!! This is why rescues are so against most breeders. Dont care who they are or what they do, rabbits NEED space.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

frags said:


> sorry people but show and breeders dont have large set ups, infact this ladies set up is bigger than most ive seen.


Then they shouldnt be allowed to breed or show. These conditions are no better than dogs get on a puppy farm.

Surely these "professional and knowledgable" people should be promoting decent welfare standards, rather than writing their own rules over what is or isnt acceptable.

I cant see how any animal can have a half decent quality of life living like that, or do only the colours, markings and conformation matter to those who breed and show?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Then they shouldnt be allowed to breed or show. These conditions are no better than dogs get on a puppy farm.
> 
> Surely these "professional and knowledgable" people should be promoting decent welfare standards, rather than writing their own rules over what is or isnt acceptable.
> 
> I cant see how any animal can have a half decent quality of life living like that, or do only the colours, markings and conformation matter to those who breed and show?


100% agree.


----------



## Kelly Brown (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies for those who pre judge me the rabbits are all classed as part of the family so all my rabbits get handled daily and let out of their so called "tiny hutches" daily aswell So im not your typical breeder. So please keep your "lovely" comments to yourselfs thank you:001_tt2: but if your nice then ill reply to you


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I love the crossbreed rabbit... bottom right hand corner
(Tortoiseshell - 70% DOE)

Stunning!! 

Where are you based? (stupid question??:blushing


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I love the crossbreed rabbit... bottom right hand corner
> (Tortoiseshell - 70% DOE)
> 
> Stunning!!
> ...


there cute arent they :001_tt2: i think her site says she is in sussex but i could be wrong


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

love Fuzz and Mini Miles such yummy looking coats


----------



## Kelly Brown (Aug 3, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I love the crossbreed rabbit... bottom right hand corner
> (Tortoiseshell - 70% DOE)
> 
> Stunning!!
> ...


Hi ya, thanks for being kind- thought I wasn't going to use to the forum again!!! Iam based in East sussex, I think we are miles apart. That little cross breed doe is really a cutie and loves to be cuddled, always the 1st to the front of the cage.


----------



## Kelly Brown (Aug 3, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> love Fuzz and Mini Miles such yummy looking coats


Fuzz and mini miles coats take a lot of looking after believe it or not, But is worth it as they come up brilliantly.
Kelly


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kelly Brown said:


> Hi ya, thanks for being kind- thought I wasn't going to use to the forum again!!! Iam based in East sussex, I think we are miles apart. That little cross breed doe is really a cutie and loves to be cuddled, always the 1st to the front of the cage.


hey dont you dare go and leave me!! i need a fellow breeders help for when i get in a pickle lol

have you ever had a young buck that starts to throw there weight around at about 11 weeks? i have a opal butterfly that is being a bit nippy!! any advice?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Kelly Brown said:


> Hi ya, thanks for being kind- thought I wasn't going to use to the forum again!!! Iam based in East sussex, I think we are miles apart. That little cross breed doe is really a cutie and loves to be cuddled, always the 1st to the front of the cage.


I would love her, although i realised how far away you are 

I'm looking at getting a bunny when we finally finish the garden.. 
We had some when i was little but i remember them fighting...


----------



## Kelly Brown (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes she is lovely- I know what you mean about the distance - i travelled quite far for mini miles that was enough for me lol.
Kelly
www.buxtonbunnies.synthasite.com


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Just thought i would say- my rabbits live in a 16ft kennel (i have 6, so they are a little warren group as such!)

They also get out of their kennel on the grass in a 14ft x 4ft run in nice weather and get cuddles and love.

So just because yours get out of their boxes for a hile for a stroke, does not make it okay 

I have always (out of interest) wondered _why_ breeders only have small hutches. Would it not be nicer to see them in a 6ft hutch all happy?

Just wanted a breeders perspective on things :wink5:

Also- you breed crossbreeds... why?
And state some are good for breeding? To better a breed is a tolerable answer, but to just stick two random rabbits together, is irresponsible and in the style of a BYB.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kelly Brown said:


> Thanks for all the replies for those who pre judge me the rabbits are all classed as part of the family so all my rabbits get handled daily and let out of their so called "tiny hutches" daily aswell So im not your typical breeder. So please keep your "lovely" comments to yourselfs thank you:001_tt2: but if your nice then ill reply to you


Would you keep your child in a tiny space like that? Sorry but what is wrong with everyone, you keep your rabbits in 3ft hutches and then they are let out for a 'run round' in a 4ft x 2ft run???? What comments do you expect thats absolutely disgraceful and more importantly cruel????!!! I feel very sorry for your rabbits.


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

crofty said:


> Would you keep your child in a tiny space like that? Sorry but what is wrong with everyone, you keep your rabbits in 3ft hutches and then they are let out for a 'run round' in a 4ft x 2ft run???? What comments do you expect thats absolutely disgraceful and more importantly cruel????!!! I feel very sorry for your rabbits.


Totally agree, so what if their handled daily. A human sleep on average 8hours a day, when a Rabbit is mostly active. Anyway RSPCA recommends 5ftx2ft for a single bun!


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Kelly

Fancy seeing you here lol

Well I am a breeder and a very responsible one at that, I dont over breed or breed my buns too young - I plan my litters so the young are ready for certain shows, and the surplus babies I rehome - I make sure the cages will be big enough for the breeds as I breed English and French Lops. I dont have a big garden but its a full time hobby for me and they are alway out with free run of the garden and everyday I pop my buns on a lead and we walk to the park x I couldnt wish for better bunnys x I love them all x

Nikki
Bella Bunny Lops
Magnific Stud - Home


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

bellabunnylops said:


> Hi Kelly
> 
> Fancy seeing you here lol
> 
> ...


I cannot believe you can keep french lops in a 5ft hutch  
As for the lead, do you know a bunny can break its back and spine if it darted off whilst on a lead!


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

I keep my young in 5 ft hutches! and my adults are in 6ft hutches - as for the lead I didnt mean a dog lead I meant a harness and they walk along next to me. I just use it for saftey mainly, my steel frenchie is best mates with a little westie dog and we walk around the park together its so sweet - my buns are not buns but like my family! they are given the best of everything ! 

I know a few french breeders who keep their adult french in 3 ft hutches! I do think this is wrong ! but thanks for your input!!


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

bellabunnylops said:


> I keep my young in 5 ft hutches! and my adults are in 6ft hutches - as for the lead I didnt mean a dog lead I meant a harness and they walk along next to me. I just use it for saftey mainly, my steel frenchie is best mates with a little westie dog and we walk around the park together its so sweet - my buns are not buns but like my family! they are given the best of everything !
> 
> I know a few french breeders who keep their adult french in 3 ft hutches! I do think this is wrong ! but thanks for your input!!


I would change the way your websites written then, "Our French Lops are kept in large hutches measuring 5/6ft x 2ft x 2ft, we feel this is a nice size for them, with lots of time in runs, and the garden. They are all now kept in our new Bunny Shed." to be honest even a 6ft isn't that great. The bigger breeds should be kept in a shed.

And the same applies for the harnesses, this is due to the speed a rabbit can pull away at. I was told this by someone from the RSPCA who saw this happen.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hello fellow french lop breeder  
i am loving chilli!!!! he is stunning.
your site looks lovely.


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

frags said:


> hello fellow french lop breeder
> i am loving chilli!!!! he is stunning.
> your site looks lovely.


Thank you x he is a little pickle and getting so big now. Looking forward to a litter from him sometime next year x 
I just had a litter of enghlish lops bron this morning so pleased with my doe its her 1st litter and she has 6 lovely chunks x
just off to the vets for some jabs this morning - they wont like me later lol - although I would be the same if someone too me to the doctors for a jab lol x

Where do you live? what colours of french do you have etc x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

have a look at my site in my sig  im in essex 
i have the BEW coming from phil batey in sept, very excited about that 1.

congrats on your english lops i soooo want to see pics of them


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

I just found the link for you site - how cool BEW's x bet your so excited x 

I will let you know when I have piccies x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

how on earth do you prevent your english lops ears splitting? i have trouble keeping frenchies perfect for show lol superglue? lmao


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lol all sounds a bit technical to me 
love ur english lops


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

bellabunnylops said:


> I just found the link for you site - how cool BEW's x bet your so excited x
> 
> I will let you know when I have piccies x


ooohhhhh i see you at julys tonbridge show lol your big steel frenchie won didnt he? i was there with leah dutch rabbits, i took dexter in the pets section.
did you have a young girl with you? if it was your daughter she was playing with mine and leahs little boys (4 yr olds)


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I didnt realise that english lop faces could be so different, love Aggies face and big eyes


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

frags said:


> ooohhhhh i see you at julys tonbridge show lol your big steel frenchie won didnt he? i was there with leah dutch rabbits, i took dexter in the pets section.
> did you have a young girl with you? if it was your daughter she was playing with mine and leahs little boys (4 yr olds)


I know who leah is yes but not sure she knows me - she is on the warren forum I think x

I wasnt with a little one but my friend was there with her little boy

yes my big steel won x love him sooooooo much my special boy - I did see a french in the pet section and wondered whos it was now I know its yours - whens your next show mine isnt till september now and then ardingly in october x do you detling show ?x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

bellabunnylops said:


> I know who leah is yes but not sure she knows me - she is on the warren forum I think x
> 
> I wasnt with a little one but my friend was there with her little boy
> 
> yes my big steel won x love him sooooooo much my special boy - I did see a french in the pet section and wondered whos it was now I know its yours - whens your next show mine isnt till september now and then ardingly in october x do you detling show ?x


ive only just started showing so tonbridge was my 1st. is your partner the man with the long blonde hair? im trying to think who i saw there lol

im sposed to be showing this sun at 3 lieghs but unsure if im going yet.

im going to london champs sept to meet phil and pick up my BEW's


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Where abouts in London? I live in one of the borough's, wondering if you'll be close enough to stalk and meet your BEW's.


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

The London Rabbit Show

its actually in reading

Isnt your 1st show exciting lol I have been hooked ever since x I am not doing london my stud partner Kirstie is doing that day and I am doing Romsey the same day - I was going to do 3 leighs but everything is in moult at the mo so a boot fair it is on sunday x lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Got my hopes up at stalking Frags then but if its in Reading I can't


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Got my hopes up at stalking Frags then but if its in Reading I can't


LOL im only in essex your welcome to come stalk carrot cottage


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Ooh on my way. AM I allowed to take a souveneir (however its spelt) home with me?


----------



## Kelly Brown (Aug 3, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> Just thought i would say- my rabbits live in a 16ft kennel (i have 6, so they are a little warren group as such!)
> 
> They also get out of their kennel on the grass in a 14ft x 4ft run in nice weather and get cuddles and love.
> 
> ...


So you are saying you have six large breed rabbits in a 16ft kennel- well thats only under 3ft per rabbit!!! Now thats cruel

You question about the cross breed too - The cross breeds are bred for pets as not everyone wants a pedigree. Cross breeding is a bit different to inter-breeding as i think that is wrong in a lot of ways.

So every anti on here reckons ive got small hutches - well lets get it straight!
If you notice the hutches on both sides there are on the long side of the shed which is 8ft, so Ive got 6 homemade hutches at 4ft by 2ft by 2ft, apart from the large white double thats 4ft by 2ft by 2.5ft (each indivual hutch). And the nethies have 3ft by 2ft by 2ft.
All my rabbits cages meet BRC standards/or better and they can all lie fully stretch out in all directions.
they sometimes have run of the gardens outside their runs and they do come in the house, All my rabbits are healthly and happy- is this not better than a scared, un-happy- un social rabbit?

Most breeders that breed English spots keep them hutches 2x2x2 or 3x2x2
most breeders that breed nethies keep them 18inchx18x18
most breeders that breed mini rexes keep them in 2x1x1
And most breeders do not let their rabbit out on to grass espcially if they are show rabbits.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have spent a lot of time looking at breeder set ups its one of the first things i got for when i look at their websites, i have seen terribly small square hutches, there is clearly a large size different between pet and breeders, however I do believe that both care for their rabbits correctly and provide adequate exercise out of the hutch space


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Ooh on my way. AM I allowed to take a souveneir (however its spelt) home with me?


yeah lol
im sure i can brush some of there fur out for you :001_tt2:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

But I want a rabbit as a souveneir, how about Larry?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> But I want a rabbit as a souveneir, how about Larry?


your welcome to him lol if you want him come get him pmsl!!


----------



## Kelly Brown (Aug 3, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I have spent a lot of time looking at breeder set ups its one of the first things i got for when i look at their websites, i have seen terribly small square hutches, there is clearly a large size different between pet and breeders, however I do believe that both care for their rabbits correctly and provide adequate exercise out of the hutch space


Yer ive been to many breeders setups and thought my god the living space is small and then to find out they never see blue skies and green grass - like I said this is not what its like here.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Coming Frags. *put coat and shoes on*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Coming Frags. *put coat and shoes on*


LOL kammie if you really did want him id allow him to come to you


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hopefully this will die out, especially when they realise free range bunnies have better coats and builds


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I really do want him but I can't with Rosie since she's a dominant cow. Theres also the space issue. But if I did have the space and somewhere to keep him away from Rosie I would take him. If you can make little Larry submissive I'd take him then he'd fit in with my little gang.


----------



## mellie (May 21, 2008)

hi am new to this site , i have one lionhead cross female , called Gracie we did have mum until recently (she very sadly passed away) , Gracie has the full use of a large garden shed with lots of toys ect to keep her from getting board! she has the full use of the whole large garden and house! she plays with our cat and they will often curl up togther to have a rest, she gets loads of hugs ( when she wants!) and we love her to bits , she is not kept in any cages she just has the shed door locked up at night.Looking forward to getting to know some more rabbit minded people and getting some advice on my beautiful bun! Mel x


----------



## stacey11 (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome Mellie! Aww your bun sounds lovely, you will have to put up some pics!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Mellie
Gracie sounds like shes got the good life  would love to see some pics


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

mellie said:


> hi am new to this site , i have one lionhead cross female , called Gracie we did have mum until recently (she very sadly passed away) , Gracie has the full use of a large garden shed with lots of toys ect to keep her from getting board! she has the full use of the whole large garden and house! she plays with our cat and they will often curl up togther to have a rest, she gets loads of hugs ( when she wants!) and we love her to bits , she is not kept in any cages she just has the shed door locked up at night.Looking forward to getting to know some more rabbit minded people and getting some advice on my beautiful bun! Mel x


hi mel welcome to the rabbit forum, gracie sounds lovely, but we have rules here  we MUST see pics so we can melt over her lol


----------



## mellie (May 21, 2008)

Hi thanks for the welcome! Will try to put up a pic of her she is beautiful ( i would say that !) she is black all over but in the sun light she has a loverly browny tinge! I rescued her mum a few years ago now and let mum have one litter before getting her done, she had 5 beautiful buns 2 black 1 white 1 mottled and 1 tort shell.They all (bar Gracie!)went to fab homes and i still see them al now, they all have full runs of the house , gardens and smaller sheds than i had but nice sheds all the same! will have a go of putting on a pic not to good at ! Mel x


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

frags said:


> have a look at my site in my sig  im in essex
> i have the BEW coming from phil batey in sept, very excited about that 1.
> 
> congrats on your english lops i soooo want to see pics of them


Hi,

Good grief is Phil still in the bunny fancy? He was doing it when I was just coming out of the bunnies and thats nearly 17 years ago!

I bet you know loads of people I knew. Do you get fur and feather? I used to sit by my front door waiting for my show reports lol!

BTW Kelly I think your set up is lovely. Your bunnies look well loved and cared for, I think its a bit rude to jump on a newcomer the way people have. I have seen set ups which have been much smaller and absolutely horrific in the past. Kelly's bunnies look lovely and very happy!

BTW I used to breed and show cashmere lops,mini's and dwarf lops, for 10 long years so I know what Im talking about...

Izzie


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good grief is Phil still in the bunny fancy? He was doing it when I was just coming out of the bunnies and thats nearly 17 years ago!
> 
> ...


LOL im new to it all so i doubt i know any one yet  i get my friends fur and feathers cast off to read, kinda find them confusing but i know 1 day i will understand.
do you know leah jackson?


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

frags said:


> LOL im new to it all so i doubt i know any one yet  i get my friends fur and feathers cast off to read, kinda find them confusing but i know 1 day i will understand.
> do you know leah jackson?


Hi,

The name rings a bell but don't personally know her. I guess if you reeled off a few names I would remember people lol.

Izzie


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

leah is dutch rabbits and is secretary to the greater london dutch rabbit club.
i am getting to know a few from another site i use which is a breeders/showing site so is a bit more friendlier for me when i need to know something more percific about breeding.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

lyn @ riverstud is someone i plan to meet at the weekend, she is also from essex


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

I mostly know the Lop breeders. Jane Bramley(Upton Lops) Bill Brake. D &P Mitchell to name a few. Its been a long time. I had to give the bunnies up due to back problems, it was just not fair to them because I didn't have the strength to give them the amount of time they needed,its a real shame because I used to love them so much. Its a very relaxing hobby!

Izzie


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

frags said:


> lyn @ riverstud is someone i plan to meet at the weekend, she is also from essex


Can i have your orange butterfly doe please????


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah course


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Kelly Brown said:


> So you are saying you have six large breed rabbits in a 16ft kennel- well thats only under 3ft per rabbit!!! Now thats cruel.


No.
I have 2 Dutch x Lionheads
1 lionhead
a tiny standard chinchilla (the size of a minilop)
1 standard chinchilla X wildie (once again..the size of a large minilop)
And a Belgian Hare. Only ONE of those is considered 'larger than average'
At least my rabbits can perscope, and they have different level toys/climbing stool things, which gives them double the floor area. They do not live in, what do you call small wooden boxes? Erm... thats it, coffins.


----------



## Kelly Brown (Aug 3, 2009)

The space is Still under 3ft per rabbit and your quoting each rabbit needs 6ft of their own space, hypocrite.:001_tt2:
Yep mine get toys and levels and tunnels - so stop judging and get lost! Your not helping me by being rude you are just a bully and hypocrite. End of ut:


----------



## BeckyLH (Jun 2, 2009)

Kelly Brown said:


> The space is Still under 3ft per rabbit and your quoting each rabbit needs 6ft of their own space, hypocrite.:001_tt2:
> Yep mine get toys and levels and tunnels - so stop judging and get lost! Your not helping me by being rude you are just a bully and hypocrite. End of ut:


Wow, that's harsh. I think the poster you are referring to was just trying to explain that rabbits with space to run around have a better quality of life, which let's be honest, is obvious to any remotely intelligent person.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Kelly Brown said:


> The space is Still under 3ft per rabbit and your quoting each rabbit needs 6ft of their own space, hypocrite.:001_tt2:
> Yep mine get toys and levels and tunnels - so stop judging and get lost! Your not helping me by being rude you are just a bully and hypocrite. End of ut:


6ft per bonded pair retard 

Where are the levels in your hutches? Where are the tunnels in your hutches?
Mine have a tiny tikes climbing frame, 3 tunnels, a bridge, a chair, a dog bed and numerous petty toys.

And i can tell you this- the dog bed is the size of your hutches on its own!

Judging, let me tell you sweetie, i have taken rabbits out of breeder setups like yours, when you see the sh*t i have, you wouldn't blame me.

Out of curiosity, what size set-ups would you approve as a minimum size, and if i was purchasing your "stock" What advoce would you send me away with, lets see how you score on general knowledge 

Bully- i am not, but by namecalling, you may just get one.

Loving the childish smiley, i have one too! :dita:


----------



## Kelly Brown (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't need to answer to you - I know my rabbits get the proper love,care, exercise and individual attention. So leave it at that!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

VampiricLust said:


> 6ft per bonded pair retard
> 
> Where are the levels in your hutches? Where are the tunnels in your hutches?
> Mine have a tiny tikes climbing frame, 3 tunnels, a bridge, a chair, a dog bed and numerous petty toys.
> ...


Haha I had to come back to just say well done Kris!!!! 

Kris rescues rabbits from cruel selfish people like you, a 16ft kennel compared to a 3ft hutch geeezzz thats a tough one. You may have made people feel sorry for you because I saw you for what you were, i dont take back anything i have said and if the rspca had more power which one day they will you will not be allowed rabbits. You're reasoning is bizzare there is NO excuse for keeping rabbits in 3ft hutches and how you expect a rabbit to 'run' in a 4ftx2ft 'run' is beyond me!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Jeez.... when did it get sooo personal??! 

Kelly i think your rabbits are gorgeous! 

Can i have one? hehehe :001_tt2:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

frags said:


> yeah course


yay!...


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

well people can say what they want to each other, ive tried to tell people how its making the forum but that went pear shaped so i wont bother no more.

just 1 thing tho, please no name calling.

and the word RETARD is terrible!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

closing this thread, as its getting nasty, we are ment to offer good advise and help educate people in a friendly way, reading through these posts that isnt happening,


----------

